# 10 Year Old Shreds For Ozzy



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2010)

Yuto Miyazawa has been playing guitar since he was 3 yrs. old and is largely self taught. He's been an internet sensation and has appeared on several talk shows and has already performed with Ozzy a time before on stage. 
There is a video of the boy playing with Ozzy on the song Crazy Train. 
Ozz played a small homage to his iconic photo holding up guitarist Randy Rhodes by lifting the boy up in the same manner. 
Check out the story and video
http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/st...-year-old-shredder-takes-the-stage-with-ozzy/

Imagine the kid's playing when he is about 20-25 yrs. old.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I saw it yesterday on Blabbermouth.  Pretty decent.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, I saw it yesterday on Blabbermouth.  Pretty decent.


Heh yeah but for a ten year old probably better than A LOT of aspiring guitarists.


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 27, 2010)

I was there.  I saw it happening right before my eyes.  That kid was awesome and lucky.


----------

